

Ask HN: Need help with sales and marketing - jorgecurio

I have a SaaS.<p>I need more customers.<p>I want to outsource marketing and selling.<p>Should I create an affiliate program? Or is there a genuine way to oursource outbound lead generation?<p>Also is there any consultants that will help you with finding targets and sales?<p>tldr: I&#x27;ve built it. I need more sales.
======
creyes123
Not too long ago I read a story about independent sales consultants. I am
pretty sure it was here on HN. The link was to an article. A national
organization was also mentioned. I just did a quick search and found this
article:

[http://davestein.biz/2014/08/04/independent-sales-
consultant...](http://davestein.biz/2014/08/04/independent-sales-consultant-
secrets/)

These are salesmen, not marketers. But there is no shortage of companies that
will happily do your marketing for you, too.

Of course, these options are not inexpensive. My hunch is that they do not
make financial sense for you. Your best bet might be to find a non-technical
partner that wants to handle the sales/marketing side for you.

Sales is hard. Marketing is hard. Don't shortchange them.

